# recordar-se d'algú o recordar-se'n d'algú



## pablo1979

Com s'ha de dir?:

Em recordo d'en Joan.

Me'n recordo d'en Joan.

Saluts.


----------



## gvergara

Pel que sé, això es pot dir de les dues maneres, però en el segon cas, s'ha de escriure una coma abans de l'element emfatitzat mitjançant el pronom _en_. 

_Em recordo d'en Joan.
Me'n recordo*,* d'en Joan._


----------



## avellanainphilly

gvergara said:


> Pel que sé, això es pot dir de les dues maneres, però en el segon cas, s'ha de escriure una coma abans de l'element emfatitzat mitjançant el pronom _en_.
> 
> _Em recordo d'en Joan.
> Me'n recordo*,* d'en Joan._



Teòricament és així. A la segona frase hi ha una dislocació a la dreta. Ara bé, també pots sentir la segona frase sense dislocació (és a dir sense pausa entre "recordo" i "d'en") i, de fet, jo mai no diria la primera frase de manera intuïtiva (diria la segona sense coma). És com si s'hagués fet una reanàlisi del verb com a "recordar-se'n", i es posa el "en" encara que el complement preposicional estigui a la frase.


----------



## OrCuS

A mi la primera no em sona natural. Sempre ho diria com a la segona.


----------



## gvergara

Jo només deia que era correcta, tot i que no sigui natural . Ara bé, voldria saber si amb altres pronoms també *us sona més natural* l'èmfasi de l'element que es vol destacar mitançant pronoms febles.

_La necessito, la teva companyia_. (És així com us expressaríeu normalment?, o diríeu més aviat _Necessito la teva companyia_?)

_Li trucaré demà, al teu germà._ (en lloc de _Trucaré demà al teu germà._)

Grácies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## OrCuS

gvergara said:


> Jo només deia que era correcta, tot i que no sigui natural . Ara bé, voldria saber si amb altres pronoms també us sona més natural l'èmfasi de l'element que es vol destacar mitançant pronoms febles.
> 
> _La necessito, la teva companyia_. (És així com us expressaríeu normalment?, o diríeu més aviat _Necessito la teva companyia_?)
> 
> _Li trucaré, al teu germà._ (en lloc de _Trucaré al teu germà._)
> 
> Grácies per endavant
> 
> Gonzalo



_La necessito, la teva companyia_ -> No em sona natural, pense que només ho diria així en lloc de l'altra que proposes a nivell oral, si, després de dir "la necessite", pensara que és necessari especificar que és això que necessite, perque no ha quedat clar.

_Li trucaré, al teu germà_ -> Igual que l'altra. A més no diria "li", si no "el". "El trucaré".


----------



## gvergara

OrCuS said:


> _Li trucaré, al teu germà_ -> Igual que l'altra. A més no diria "li", si no "el". "El trucaré".


 
Pel que sé, _trucar_, amb el sentit de _telefonar_, no és transitiu, però potser hi hagi diferències de règim entre les diferents varietats de català. Moltes gràcies per la teva resposta, OrCuS  , infereixo que hi ha una tendència a repetir només els pronoms febles _en _i _hi _quan estan dislocats a la dreta i no pas els altres.

Gonzalo


----------



## OrCuS

gvergara said:


> Pel que sé, _trucar_, amb el sentit de "telefonar", no és transitiu, però no sé si hi hagi diferèncias de règim entre las diferents varietats de català.



És possible que tingues raó. La veritat és que trucar es un verb totalment aliè per a mi ja que no s'utilitza per a res a la meua varietat dialectal (nosaltres diem "cridar", o més bé "quirdar" però això ja és un altra historia). Jo diria "vaig a cridar-lo", per això "trucar-lo" potser em sone millor també.


----------



## avellanainphilly

gvergara said:


> Ara bé, voldria saber si amb altres pronoms també *us sona més natural* l'èmfasi de l'element que es vol destacar mitançant pronoms febles.
> 
> _La necessito, la teva companyia_. (És així com us expressaríeu normalment?, o diríeu més aviat _Necessito la teva companyia_?)
> 
> _Li trucaré demà, al teu germà._ (en lloc de _Trucaré demà al teu germà._)



La frase canònica (és a dir no-marcada, "normal") és "necessito la teva companyia". La frase "la necessito, la teva companyia", amb dislocació, només és acceptable en certs contextos concrets.


----------

